# 4/1/17 Shad spawn on Somerville = GOOD BANK FISHING



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Everyone got their limit. Fish bit all day non stop actions.


----------



## Sac-a-lait Trey (Jun 10, 2015)

Great job, Bruce!


----------



## Northern fisherman (Sep 16, 2014)

That's awesome, wtg!


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

The shads spawn is right on time this year. My best time of the year to just leave the boat at home and go bank fishing. Predator fish will hug the shore line all day to feast up on the abundant of shads all along the shore line. Once the sun comes up high and bright the predator fish will move out to the first drop off and continues to ambush shads throughout the day. Bring a good pair of waders and one can access those points by wading in waist deep water and continue to catch them throughout the day. Hybrids is a hit are miss depending on locations and luck. Once you limited out on fish and fishing hard all day set up a few lawn chairs sit back relax and just enjoy the sun set with your love ones. Weather is pleasantly cool and the smell of spring in the air is just awesome!! So I say ditch the boat bring a few rack of spare ribs,the BBQ pit and come on up to one of your favorite Lakes kick back and enjoy the spring with your family before the HOT summer days returns. You guy's have a wonderful day!! 
Btw live shads,small crank baits,and pet spoons works well catching these tasty little white bass.


----------



## Mike S. 11 (Nov 10, 2009)

Awesome report as usual Bruce. I need to go fish Somerville as I haven't been in many many years. I always end up at Conroe or Livingston now for some reason. 

Mike


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

I dissected them fish today and those fish are still full of eggs. Guess not all fish leave and head for the creeks and rivers to spawn. So the spawn is still not over yet. :goldfish::goldfish::goldfish:

Here's a tip for you bankers waders guys. Best time to go get them on the lake is now!! wind forecast is high. Bad for boaters,good for bankers. Once fish moved out to drop off. Wading can get you very close to those first drop off. Keep wading and moving parallel to the banks casting working the entire shore line and you will have a better chance in locating a school. Good luck to all that wanna go and try their luck this weekend. Hope y'all catch a bunch!! AND PLEASE WHERE YOUR LIFE JACKET IF YOU ARE WADING.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

The first drop off is right about where my two home boys was wading. Easy peasy. Even my little boy Brandon can wade a catch a bunch. Just wear your life jacket. The next step you take might be a deep hole or the drop off it self. Drowning is for sure. It is very difficult to swim with wader full of water or loosing your rod and reel trying to swim .


----------



## denimdeerslayer (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks Bruce.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Great report Bruce!


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

One other thing I observe bank fishing do better on windy days. I guess it's because the bait fish gets push on to the shore we are fishing. Maybe it's just me but on most dead calm days with very little wind I do horrible.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

OK this weekend seems like another leave the boat home windy kinda day for me. I will be skinny dipping from the banks again looking for whites bass and hybrids. My goals is to cover miles and miles of shore line until I find them. Good luck to all hope y'all wack em good this weekend before the spring banked bites is all over.


----------



## Fowlerfantasy (Jun 30, 2013)

any word if they're still running? I would like to make a trip out there today


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

I was there yesterday but due too extreme windy conditions I could not access many of the banks I think should be producing decent this time of the year. Many are still close due to flood damages. Some are full and are turning away bank fisherman and not letting them enter which I think is full of (sensor). The Banks had plenty of room for more people to come and enjoy some bank fishing but they had to be an A hole all about it. Bank fisherman is not of their concerns and priority. Otherwise they would of provide a minimum amount of decent parking areas dedicated to bank fisherman. Now I have a boat so rules don't apply to me much, but I am mad as heck speaking for the bank fisherman. They might as well put out signs that say privately own parks members only.
Anyway I can't tell you if the run is still on but I think as long as shads and bait fish is still caught on the cast net along the banks then there should still be some good areas that will produce some decent fish. Fish don't occupied all areas of the shore but rather school together in certain ares near the banks to ambush there prey. All the veteran that fish this lake for a long time should know most of those areas but for the newbies it might take a while and a lot of visits to learn those areas. You might get lucky and get someone to help and point you out some of those areas but even so most of the parks are still close and some of those areas is accessible by boats only.


----------

